# BBQ Rules



## Ken N Tx (Jan 27, 2015)

We are about to enter the BBQ season. Therefore it is important to refresh your memory on the etiquette of this sublime outdoor cooking activity. When a man volunteers to do the BBQ the following chain of events are put into motion:

Routine... 
    (1) The woman buys the food. 
    (2) The woman makes the salad, prepares the vegetables and makes dessert. 
    (3) The woman prepares the meat for cooking, places it on a tray along with the necessary cooking utensils and sauces, and takes it to the man who is lounging beside the grill - drink in hand. 
    (4) The woman remains outside the compulsory three meter exclusion zone where the exuberance of testosterone and other manly bonding activities can take place without the interference of the woman.
    Here comes the important part:

* (5) THE MAN PLACES THE MEAT ON THE GRILL.*

More routine...
(6) The woman goes inside to organize the plates and cutlery. 
(7) The woman comes out to tell the man that the meat is looking great. He thanks her and asks if she will bring another drink while he flips the meat.
 Important again: 

*    (8) THE MAN TAKES THE MEAT OFF THE GRILL AND HANDS IT TO THE WOMAN.
* 

More routine... 
(9) The woman prepares the plates, salad, bread, utensils, napkins, sauce and brings them to the table. 
(10) After eating, the woman clears the table and does the dishes.
And most important of all: 

* (11) Everyone PRAISES the MAN and THANKS HIM for his cooking efforts. *

(12) The man asks the woman how she enjoyed her 'night off,' and, upon seeing her annoyed reaction, concludes that there's just no pleasing some women.
(13) EMT's called to join the festivities.


----------



## Meanderer (Jan 27, 2015)




----------



## rkunsaw (Jan 27, 2015)

Not to be nitpicking ( well, I guess I am ) you're confusing barbequing with grilling. I thought Texans knew about barbequing. :rofl:


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 27, 2015)

rkunsaw said:


> Not to be nitpicking ( well, I guess I am ) you're confusing barbequing with grilling. I thought Texans knew about barbequing. :rofl:



Not a native Texan, still learning!!


----------



## flowerchild (Jan 27, 2015)

That puts me over the edge as well....:mad2:Same happens here in MI, just not a Tx thang. Some day off right?:rtfm:


----------



## Meanderer (Jan 27, 2015)




----------



## Meanderer (Jan 27, 2015)

Ken N Tx said:


> Not a native Texan, still learning!! View attachment 13642



Texas is big enough for both!


----------



## jujube (Jan 27, 2015)

Hahahahahaha!


----------



## Falcon (Jan 27, 2015)

Ken N Tx said:


> We are about to enter the BBQ season. Therefore it is important to refresh your memory on the etiquette of this sublime outdoor cooking activity. When a man volunteers to do the BBQ the following chain of events are put into motion:
> 
> Routine...
> (1) The woman buys the food.
> ...



These rules should be included in the marriage vows.


----------



## flowerchild (Jan 27, 2015)

BAH, not in my house!!!


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 27, 2015)

Is this TX BBQ or TX grilling?


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 28, 2015)

RadishRose said:


> Is this TX BBQ or TX grilling?
> 
> View attachment 13662



Some like these..

lazy Texans eat out..


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 29, 2015)

Wow Ken what a funny contraption!
Beer & BBQ?  Great idea!


----------



## AZ Jim (Jan 29, 2015)

Here is a real Texas BBQ Grill.


http://www.neatorama.com/2015/01/23...-of-Meat-a-Time-Is-Hauled-by-Its-Own-Big-Rig/


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 29, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> Here is a real Texas BBQ Grill.
> 
> 
> http://www.neatorama.com/2015/01/23...-of-Meat-a-Time-Is-Hauled-by-Its-Own-Big-Rig/


Great for 4,0000 of your closest friends!!


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 29, 2015)

The Mother of all smokers!


----------



## John C (Oct 16, 2015)

I lived in Memphis for almost 30 years and my mouth waters every time see or read anything about Barbecue.  First it was Leonard's and now I believe it's Corky's or Rendezvous.  One of the things I miss most is a great Barbecue sandwich flavored with a sauce so good that you never forget the taste.


----------



## jujube (Oct 16, 2015)

Oh, Rendezvous!


----------

